# Tyres needed



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I need 2 new front tyres on the motorhome.

Which brand do you advise ? 

Where is the best place to get them as I am in Oldham Lancashire through each week Monday to Friday and weekends I am in Lincoln

Any info would be greatly appreciated  

cheers

DJM Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Vredstein Comtrac all-season or Winter.

Openeo
my tyres

or 
try Paul Symes Tyres Hyde

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

what size?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Cant say till Monday night as Mo is in Oldham, will post size then


Cheers Techno100

DJM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Toyo H09 Winters are another favourite of mine.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Toyo H09 Winters are another favourite of mine.


Another vote for them from me. Like them much better than the Continental Vancos that were on the van originally.

Also ran Avon Avanzas on old van and I was very happy with those.

JohnW


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Another one for Toto HO9. Ordered through Blackcircles and fitted locally.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How long is a piece of string?

Which tyres to use? comes under the same umbrella.

Following earlier threads on this subject, I have tried to understand this problem and the best answer is this.

After 5 years, you should change your tyres, so unless you intend a huge mileage, tyre wear is not an issue.

Best tyres for the van from the manufacturers point of view, regardless of cost, were most probably those fitted when it was first commissioned.

Tyre noise. Each tyre is measured for the noise it generates which will largely depend on the tread pattern and how concerned you are about tyre noise.

In the wet: This will vary a lot depending on the tread patterns ability to disperse water.

Grip on the road: Tread pattern again but the better the grip the noisier the tyre.

Cost: Tyre prices can be more than halved if you buy tyres that may be slightly noisier or that do not stop quite so well and are not so effective in the rain. Tyre wear does not really matter. None of the cheaper tyres get al the high ratings in these respects as the top price tyres.

Why buy dearer tyres? The motorhome is always more or less fully loaded and inclined to stand still on one spot for extended periods. The expensive tyres are supposed to be designed for this, Cheaper van tyres (never car tyres!) are designed for regular intensive road use with varying loads.

I am not an authority! All this information I have gleaned from reading online what tyres to use from many sources and are available on many tyre sales pages.

Which tyres will I use? As I am about to replace two front tyres, I will search for the cheapest offer of my present Continental 15" Vancocamper tyres which will match the existing set allowing me to use my acquired spare wheel in any position should I get a puncture.

If I were starting from scratch I would most likely use good quality van tyres of almost any make.

Alan


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the issue with using van tyres is - imho - two fold

1. they are not suited to laying up the m/h - they will flatten if you lay up for too long as their construction is different to proper m/h tyres

2. van tyres are generally useless when it comes to handling mud, wet grass or snow. for these conditions you need M+S tyres (mud and snow)

personally, I'd always go for a Camper tyre and preferably a M+S one - and they aren't as noisy as some people think.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> what size?


The size is 215/70R/15CP have managed to get a pair of Continentals at £117.00 ea inc vat balance and fitting at a local garage

Cheers

DJM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rosalan said:


> How long is a piece of string?
> 
> Which tyres to use? comes under the same umbrella.
> 
> ...


"Best tyres for the van from the manufacturers point of view, regardless of cost, were most probably those fitted when it was first commissioned"

No, they will usually use the cheapest they can buy in.

In the case of Mercedes Vans/Chassis, you can specify the Brand and some tyre patterns. In Germany, you can choose the type of tyre.

TM


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> the issue with using van tyres is - imho - two fold
> 
> 1. they are not suited to laying up the m/h - they will flatten if you lay up for too long as their construction is different to proper m/h tyres
> 
> ...


Can anyone explain the M+S issue which appears to show that Michelin Agilis Camper are M+S rated whilst Continental Vanco Camper are apparently not M+S rated? Assuming they are both rated as Camper Van tyres with suitable sidewalls would I therefore expect to be able to drive off a wet muddy field with Michelin whilst being left in a slithering heap with Continental! :wink:

More seriously I can't see a great deal of difference between the tread patterns of the two tyres although Michelins seem to have short grooves at right angle to the circumference of the tyre and fairly "clean" grooves along the centre of the tyre whilst Continentals seem to have no grooves at right angles but with a more pronounced zigzag pattern on the grooves running around the circumference of the tyre in the centre.

Coninental Image
Michelin Image
Michelin still seem to rate the Agilis as a Summer tyre so some advice on the significance of the S bit of M+S would be welcome!
I have the old XC type of Michelin which need replacing and realistically considering the Vanco to improve road noise and take advantage of test results that indicate they have better results for braking in the wet.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Costco do a good service for Michelin and you've got one in Oldham as I was there yesterday.
There is a special offer at the moment with up to £60 given back in fuel vouchers on the purchase of two tyres.


----------



## minesapint (Apr 16, 2013)

We have just removed from my Dethleffs Advantage, four Michelin XC camping tyres 215/70 R15C with a load rating of 107-109 which still had up to 7mm still on them but were over 5 years old. They had been great tyres even on soggy fields in deepest France they had been good, with a motor bike on the carrier they had behaved well but at over 5 years it was time to change and as we often tow a Honda Jazz on an Armitage A frame and carry a lot of stuff, we though a bigger profile tyre with heavier load rating of say 112 would be better. 
We have fitted the Michelin Aglis Camping 225/70, the MH rides better and has less road noise and less roll. 
The idea to go for 225 instead of 215 came from the MHF forum and seems to work well, only time will tell.

Happy Summer to all


----------

